# Dumb question ahead...



## SKA123 (Sep 4, 2011)

Okay, so I'm an new betta owner. And I got my betta a 2.5 gallon tank for my dorm room. I also got him water conditioner which says...
Add two teaspoons (10ml) for every 10 gallons of water. I am using tetra aqua safe dechlorinates and conditions. 
So here's my stupid question: How many drops is that for a 2.5 gallon tank? please don't judgeee.


----------



## CoverMeInClay (Jul 12, 2011)

You just need to get a half teaspoon measure and you'll be fine. ^_^


----------



## Pataflafla (Jun 2, 2011)

When I got the smaller container at my local kmart, it had the dropper style lid. It said 7 drops per gallon on the back, so I'd always put 3 extra just in case.

You can't easily overdose on water conditioner unless you dump a majority of the container in. I generally treat anything under 1 gallon with a 1 gallon dose (unless it's a cup).


----------



## SKA123 (Sep 4, 2011)

ahhh I don't have one  i'm in my dorm room and i dont have anything like that. i put at least 5 drops in already...


----------



## Pataflafla (Jun 2, 2011)

Alright, well for a 2.5 then you'll need about 20 drops.


----------



## CoverMeInClay (Jul 12, 2011)

Alright, I just went and tested how many drops a 1/2 tsp is, and it came to 40... You'll want to get a half tsp measure as soon as you can, because that's a lot of drops to count each time you do a water change. :shock:

Edit: I did my test with water, so maybe that accounts for the difference in drop count.


----------



## SKA123 (Sep 4, 2011)

wow really? okay thanks ^^


----------



## SKA123 (Sep 4, 2011)

so...is it 20..or 40 drops...? O.O


----------



## CoverMeInClay (Jul 12, 2011)

Since you wouldn't have exactly 2 1/2 gallons after the decor and gravel, probably 20 would be fine. Like I said I used water, so that might account for the difference in drop count.


----------



## Pataflafla (Jun 2, 2011)

The tetra water conditioner is definitely thicker in consistency to water. I think the drops are a little bigger than water drops so that might account for it.

My number is based off of the directions for a small bottle of the same brand that treated around 100 gallons.


----------



## SKA123 (Sep 4, 2011)

Okay so twenty drops it is lol. thank you all so much. lol i feel dumb for not knowing


----------



## Pataflafla (Jun 2, 2011)

Well, it's better to ask than to not know.


----------



## SKA123 (Sep 4, 2011)

true


----------



## iloveengl (Sep 1, 2011)

I actually think that's a great question. I certainly would have no idea how many drops equate to a tsp/tbs/cup/etc. Now I know. :-D Thanks for asking!


----------



## SKA123 (Sep 4, 2011)

yay i'm glad i could help


----------

